# Ιδού λοιπόν ο λόγος!



## colurosa (Sep 25, 2015)

Σε κείμενο της δημοτικής μήπως θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα: Να ο λόγος!


----------



## colurosa (Sep 25, 2015)

ή 
Να λοιπόν ο λόγος!


----------



## Earion (Sep 25, 2015)

Νά (με τόνο).


----------



## colurosa (Sep 25, 2015)

Earion said:


> Νά (με τόνο).




Ενημερωτικά, για ποιο λόγο τονίζεται το "να";


----------



## Themis (Sep 25, 2015)

Στην περίπτωση αυτή το "να" είναι εμφατικό/δεικτικό και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το μόριο "να" της υποτακτικής σύνταξης (π.χ. "Θέλω να πάω"). Σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της σχολικής γραμματικής δεν νομίζω να θέλει τόνο, αλλά θα ήταν καλό να πάψει κάποτε η ακρωτηριαστική ατονία των μονοσύλλαβων. Ανάλογη περίπτωση: "Το έκανα για να του δείξω ότι..." / "Γιά να σου πω!" (που είναι βέβαια διαφορετικό από το: "Για να σου πω αυτό το πράγμα, χρειάστηκε να...".


----------



## colurosa (Sep 25, 2015)

Themis said:


> Στην περίπτωση αυτή το "να" είναι εμφατικό/δεικτικό και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το μόριο "να" της υποτακτικής σύνταξης (π.χ. "Θέλω να πάω"). Σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της σχολικής γραμματικής δεν νομίζω να θέλει τόνο, αλλά θα ήταν καλό να πάψει κάποτε η ακρωτηριαστική ατονία των μονοσύλλαβων. Ανάλογη περίπτωση: "Το έκανα για να του δείξω ότι..." / "Γιά να σου πω!" (που είναι βέβαια διαφορετικό από το: "Για να σου πω αυτό το πράγμα, χρειάστηκε να...".



Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς, καλούμαι να την ακολουθήσω. Οπότε θα το αφήσω: Να λοιπόν ο λόγος!


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 26, 2015)

colurosa said:


> ή
> Να λοιπόν ο λόγος!



Ή:
_Ορίστε, λοιπόν, ο λόγος!_


----------



## colurosa (Oct 2, 2015)

Το "ιδού λοιπόν ο λόγος" σας φαίνεται υπερβολικό;


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Το "ιδού λοιπόν ο λόγος" σας φαίνεται υπερβολικό;



Όχι, καθόλου.


----------



## colurosa (Oct 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Όχι, καθόλου.



Ακόμη και στο παραμύθι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2015)

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι αν πρόκειται ή όχι για παραμύθι, αλλά κατά πόσο εσύ, ως συγγραφέας, θεωρείς ότι ο συγκεκριμένος ήρωάς σου θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει τη συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση. Αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι το κριτήριό σου. Βεβαίως, από τις διάφορες πιθανές διατυπώσεις θα είναι καλό να επιλέγεις τη διατύπωση που δεν θα θεωρούσαμε ακατάλληλη για παιδιά.


----------



## colurosa (Oct 2, 2015)

Είναι έκφραση του αφηγητή. Δεν βρίσκεται μέσα σε διάλογο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2015)

Μα και ο αφηγητής έχει μια προσωπικότητα που γίνεται σιγά σιγά φανερή, καθώς και προσωπικό γλωσσικό ιδιόλεκτο. Όπως πρέπει να χτίσεις τους ήρωές σου προτού αρχίσεις, το ίδιο πρέπει να κάνεις και για τον αφηγητή σου.


----------



## colurosa (Oct 2, 2015)

Χρήσιμη πληροφορία.
Του πάει "γάντι"!


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Χρήσιμη πληροφορία.
> Του πάει "γάντι"!



Άλλη μια χρήσιμη πληροφορία (μια που μου έδωσες το ελεύθερο): τα εισαγωγικά σ' αυτή τη μεταφορική χρήση είναι περιττά.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι περιττά επειδή δεν μπορεί να διαβαστεί αλλιώς χωρίς αυτά —πάντα μπορεί, αλλά εδώ δεν είναι λογικό να διαβαστεί διαφορετικά, να έχει σημασία άλλη εκτός από τη μεταφορική. 

Σκέψου το χωρίς τα εισαγωγικά: Του πάει γάντι. 

Ποιος ή τι πάει γάντι εδώ; Η έκφραση «Ιδού λοιπόν ο λόγος». Υπάρχει περίπτωση να διαβαστεί κυριολεκτικά; Πώς, δηλαδή; «Η παραπάνω έκφραση τού πάει γάντι»; Σε ποιον το πάει το γάντι, πώς το πάει η έκφραση το γάντι και τι το θέλει αυτός το γάντι; 

Γι' αυτό το λόγο, ο νους μας απορρίπτει ακαριαία και χωρίς να χρειάζεται κάποια σήμανση στο κείμενο την κυριολεκτική σημασία της φράσης «του πάει γάντι» κι επιλέγει αυτόματα τη μεταφορική, εκείνη που εννοούσαμε από την αρχή. 

Ενώ αν έχει τα εισαγωγικά, πολλοί —αν όχι οι περισσότεροι— θα κοντοσταθούν και θ' αρχίσουν ν' αναρωτιούνται τι δουλειά έχουν εδώ τα εισαγωγικά, μήπως δηλώνουν κάτι άλλο (π.χ. ειρωνεία ή δυσπιστία την οποία δείχνουν συνήθως τα εισαγωγικά), αφού όλοι ξέρουμε τη μεταφορική σημασία της φράσης κι όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε ότι εδώ δεν πρόκειται για κυριολεξία, άρα μήπως αυτός που το έγραψε έχει άλλο «λόγο» που «έκλεισε» το γάντι «μέσα» στα «εισαγωγικά», παράξενο κι «ανεξιχνίαστο»; Γιατί πιάνει με το γάντι αυτό το γάντι; Άσε που κάποιοι αναγνώστες μπορεί να σκεφτούν ότι τους υποτιμάς: «Μα γιατί εισαγωγικά σε μια τόσο κοινή φράση; Για χαζούς μας περνάει ο συγγραφέας;»

Γενικά, προσθέτουμε εισαγωγικά μόνο εάν υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα να διαβαστεί κυριολεκτικά αυτό που γράφουμε, δηλαδή να μην εκφράζει με σαφήνεια το γραπτό μας αυτό που θέλαμε να πούμε —κι ακόμη και τότε, είναι προτιμότερη μια αναδιατύπωση, μια αλλαγή της σύνταξης ώστε να μειωθεί αυτή η πιθανότητα, εφόσον γίνεται. Άσε που, μερικοί μερικοί —ονόματα δε λέμε— που δεν αφήνουν ευκαιρία για λογοπαίγνιο να πάει «χαμένη», με τα «εισαγωγικά» θα είχαν «βρει» το «διάολό» τους. Κι ακόμα κι ο Δαεμάνος, παρότι «δαίμονας» κατ' όνομα, τους «διαόλους» τους αποφεύγει.

Γιατί, αν δηλώναμε πάντοτε τη μεταφορική χρήση με εισαγωγικά, εκείνο εκεί:



colurosa said:


> Άρα, είμαι σε καλό δρόμο.. :)



θα έπρεπε να γίνει: Άρα, είμαι σε «καλό» (γιατί ο δρόμος καλοσύνη δεν έχει, ενάρετος δεν είναι) «δρόμο» (ούτε στο δρόμο κάθεσαι και γράφεις).

Σκέψου τώρα ένα κείμενο γεμάτο μεταφορικές χρήσεις —καθόλου σπάνιο, γιατί οι μεταφορές είναι από τα καλύτερα και συνηθέστερα καρυκεύματα του λόγου— να είναι γεμάτο και με εισαγωγικά. Δεν θα πλήγωνε τα μάτια του αναγνώστη; 


Περισσότερα —και καλύτερα— στα «νήματα» [sic] *Μεταφοροφοβία και εισαγωγικομανία* και *Χρήση εισαγωγικών για δήλωση μεταφορικής σημασίας — χρήση και κατάχρηση*, καθώς και στο Σαραντάκειο: Φύτεψε κι εσύ δυο εισαγωγικά, μπορείς!


Και, ναι, έσπειρα κι εγώ μερικά άχρηστα εδώ, για παρα-«δείγματα» προς απο-«φυγή». 
Έξεστι Δαεμάνω ασχημονείν, υπερβολή γαρ κατανοήσεως μαία εστι.


----------



## colurosa (Oct 4, 2015)

Διάβασα τα νήματα. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
Αξίζει να διαβαστούν από όλους.

Το ίδιο και αυτό: http://www.sarantakos.com/language/dwdekal.html


----------



## colurosa (Oct 4, 2015)

Μία ερώτηση.

Το ιστολόγιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου, για τη γλώσσα, τη λογοτεχνία και… όλα τα άλλα

Το κόμμα αυτό θα μπορούσε να αφαιρεθεί, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2015)

Θα μπορούσε, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι εδώ λειτουργεί περισσότερο σαν άνω τελεία. Ελπίζω να μας πει και ο ίδιος κάποια στιγμή, όμως.


----------



## colurosa (Oct 4, 2015)

Κάτι άσχετο, αλλά σχετικό με το νήμα.
Με τη φράση _Ιδού ο λόγος_ προτιμάτε άνω κάτω τελεία ή θαυμαστικό.

Σκεφτόμουν να χρησιμοποιείται στο τέλος της _πρώτης _παραγράφου και να συνδοδεύεται εiτε από _:..._, είτε από _!..._, είτε από _:_, είτε από _..._

ή

Στην αρχή της _δεύτερης_ και να συνοδεύεται από _:_ ή _!_


----------



## Earion (Oct 4, 2015)

Αν είναι στην αρχή της περιόδου και έπεται η επεξήγηση, άνω και κάτω τελεία. Αν είναι αυτοτελής πρόταση, ή θαυμαστικό (για επιτονισμό) ή τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2015)

Εμένα μ' αρέσει η διπλή τελεία αν ακολουθεί η επεξήγηση.

(«Κι εμένα» λοιπόν.)


----------



## colurosa (Oct 4, 2015)

Και εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν. Γιατί έπεται η επεξήγηση.

Θα το προτιμούσατε στην αρχή π.χ. της δεύτερης ή στο τέλος π.χ. της πρώτης είτε με : είτε με :...


----------



## colurosa (Oct 4, 2015)

Και κάτι ακόμη.
Ιδού ο λόγος: οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες, διαφορετικά από τους Εβραίους, δεν ξεχώριζαν Δημιουργό και δημιούργημα, αντιθέτως,
Και ιδού ο λόγος: βράδυ Τετάρτης και σε ένα από τα πιο hot ...
Ακολουθεί πεζό γράμμα, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2015)

...
Το νήμα: *Άνω και κάτω τελεία: ακολουθείται από κεφαλαίο ή όχι;

*Η σύντομη απάντηση: Ναι, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, πεζό.


----------



## colurosa (Oct 4, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Το νήμα: *Άνω και κάτω τελεία: ακολουθείται από κεφαλαίο ή όχι;
> 
> *Η σύντομη απάντηση: Ναι, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, πεζό.



Μου λύθηκε η απορία. :)


----------



## colurosa (Oct 4, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Και εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν. Γιατί έπεται η επεξήγηση.
> 
> Θα το προτιμούσατε στην αρχή π.χ. της δεύτερης ή στο τέλος π.χ. της πρώτης είτε με : είτε με :...



Σχετικά με αυτό, ποια είναι η γνώμη σου;


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2015)

...
Στην αρχή της δεύτερης παραγράφου, είτε σαν αυτοτελή πρόταση με σκέτο θαυμαστικό εάν θέλεις να δώσεις έμφαση στην παρουσίαση του αιτίου ή στην ανακάλυψή του (όπως π.χ. στο «Εύρηκα! Αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που...»), είτε σαν αρχή της περιόδου με άνω κάτω τελεία εάν ακολουθεί η αναφορά του αιτίου χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ξεχωρίζει η εν λόγω φράση.

Μόνο αν το αίτιο αυτό αναφερόταν στην πρώτη παράγραφο θα προτιμούσα το «Ιδού λοιπόν ο λόγος» στο τέλος της σαν συμπέρασμα, με θαυμαστικό αν θέλεις έμφαση σ' αυτό ή με μια τελεία αν είναι μια απλή διαπίστωση (ή με αποσιωπητικά εάν θέλεις να αφήσεις υπόνοιες, ότι παραλείπεται κάτι άρρητο).


----------



## colurosa (Oct 4, 2015)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, είναι προτιμότερο να αρχίσω την παράγραφο ή την περίοδο έτσι:

Όταν κάνω απλή αναφορά
Ιδού λοιπόν ο λόγος: ο Κώστας ήταν...

Όταν όμως θέλω να δώσω έμφαση
Ιδού λοιπόν ο λόγος! Ο Κώστας ήταν...


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2015)

...
Ακριβώς. 

Αν μας έλεγες και τι έκανε ο Κώστας, να μη μείνουμε με την αγωνία, ιδίως στη δεύτερη περίπτωση με το ταρατατζούμ που υπονοεί το θαυμαστικό...  Όχι, μη! Θα περιμένω να εκδοθεί το βιβλίο, με το καλό.


----------



## colurosa (Oct 4, 2015)

... στην ουρά μείναμε! :)


----------

